# age restrictions



## MasacreMillie (Jul 31, 2008)

Please forgive my ignorance. I absolutely love to fight, but the only time I get interested in fighting is when I am in the middle of it, so I am not familiar with the practices of martial arts and MMA organizations. I have always felt that if I need to watch someone fight, it will be because I am about to fight that person myself.

Recently, I was invited to a grappling match in which I will most likely be fighting men. I realize thats not the way it is going to be in MMA, but it gave me the courage to finally go to my Sensei and say I want to fight.

Now, I am extremely strong for a female, I have good endurance, and I do sometimes know what I am doing. I go to a pretty rough dojo in which I am the only female learning martial arts.

The thing is I just turned 36 years old. I dont feel 36 either now or when I am fighting younger men, and I really think I have a shot at this, but what I need to know is if there is a top age limit or if there are age catagories, similar to weight catagories. Does this change from organization to organization? I, myself, have never heard of any such restrictions, but please help me out and let me know if you do.

Thanks so much for your time!


----------



## MasacreMillie (Jul 31, 2008)

Shameless bump before I go out of town for a day or two without computer access. Please help if you can. Ive searched everywhere.


----------



## Yung Boss (Aug 3, 2008)

MasacreMillie said:


> Please forgive my ignorance. I absolutely love to fight, but the only time I get interested in fighting is when I am in the middle of it, so I am not familiar with the practices of martial arts and MMA organizations. I have always felt that if I need to watch someone fight, it will be because I am about to fight that person myself.
> 
> Recently, I was invited to a grappling match in which I will most likely be fighting men. I realize thats not the way it is going to be in MMA, but it gave me the courage to finally go to my Sensei and say I want to fight.
> 
> ...


Hey well i'm 14 and a lot of people doubt me and put me down but i still continue to learn and progress so to answer your question it doesnt matter how old u are, all that matters is your ambition to fight, if u can take take 3 3min rounds in the oct then by all means do it


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

MasacreMillie said:


> Please forgive my ignorance. I absolutely love to fight, but the only time I get interested in fighting is when I am in the middle of it, so I am not familiar with the practices of martial arts and MMA organizations. I have always felt that if I need to watch someone fight, it will be because I am about to fight that person myself.
> 
> Recently, I was invited to a grappling match in which I will most likely be fighting men. I realize thats not the way it is going to be in MMA, but it gave me the courage to finally go to my Sensei and say I want to fight.
> 
> ...


If your talking MMA, there are are zero age limits. I mean to say look at Dan Severn he is still fighting and just become the oldest fighter after some guy who was 65 retired. Age is all in your head, Randy Couture is in his 40's, Severn's in his 50's. Glad to see a strong woman going against young punks that could probably use some education on women older or younger.


----------

